# Embarrassing Moments



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Ooh, that would be embarrassing! Here's mine : When I became Star's owner, (my 1st horse), she was boarded - I had never had to tack a horse I rode before then, as I always went to State Park riding stables and they do it for the customers. So, I had to learn and thought I was doing well, when one day after tacking her up with an English saddle I led her to the outdoor arena for a little exercise. All was going well, and I climbed the mounting block, confidently put my foot in the stirrup, when....Zing!! The whole saddle slid and was now on her belly facing the ground, as I did a "thump, thump" down the mounting block!! To make it worse, the arena was very close to the road where chances would be likely that _someone_ I knew would see! Never knew that horses tend to hold their breath while the girth is being fastened, and my precious Star taught me that the hard way! Talk about the 'School of Hard Knocks!'


----------



## ColortheSky (Sep 10, 2013)

Oooh... I've got lots of these!
I was pushing a wheelbarrow FULL of poop and dirty shavings down to the poop pile. The path was quite rocky and the wheelbarrow's wheel caught on a rock and pivoted out of my hands, dumping it's contents everywhere... The best part was I was with my friend and one of the barn employees... We then had to clean it up and my friend often comments that I'm not allowed to push wheelbarrows anymore.


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

Poor you it was funny though

I was getting the cows in on our first pony Lady and there were people watching these people were the sort who thought knew EVERYTHING about horses just because I knew more and I thought this will be my moment of glory I kicked Lady into a canter and thought I would cut the corners really sharply and the cows went through a fence and up into another paddock no matter how I tried I couldn't stop them so Dad had to get on the dirt bike to get ahead of them yelling at me to go back to the dairy. When I got back to dairy the girls were laughing their heads off.


----------



## Winterose (Sep 22, 2013)

ok mine is recent, I just picked up riding again, I normally ride hunt seat english, nice little post-it note sized saddle, low back, the horse i ride now is massive and the only saddle she has that fits him is a dressage saddle with a high back, getting on the first time i was fine, but i didnt take into account the high back when getting off and got my leg hung up and ended up hanging off of him in a nice Y shape untill i could get back into the stirrup to unhook my leg


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I set off riding on my sisters Arab, Jessa, and we were looking fine. Jessa was groomed and gleaming, her black mane tossing and her four white socks sparkling; I had new breeches on, a crisp white shirt with requisite stock pin, gloves, and shiny boots. 

As we headed off, an old guy called out from his porch, asking if Jessa could pull a buggy. I tartly replied that she was a riding horse, not a cart horse. Well, of course, things went wrong; we were cantering and Jessa balked at a little muddy puddle, tossing me right into it. I was covered in mud, broke my little finger, and then had to ride back past that same guy sitting on his porch. He never said a word as we slowly walked past, but he watched us the whole time. Not by finest moment...


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Captain Evil said:


> I set off riding on my sisters Arab, Jessa, and we were looking fine. Jessa was groomed and gleaming, her black mane tossing and her four white socks sparkling; I had new breeches on, a crisp white shirt with requisite stock pin, gloves, and shiny boots.
> 
> As we headed off, an old guy called out from his porch, asking if Jessa could pull a buggy. I tartly replied that she was a riding horse, not a cart horse. Well, of course, things went wrong; we were cantering and Jessa balked at a little muddy puddle, tossing me right into it. I was covered in mud, broke my little finger, and then had to ride back past that same guy sitting on his porch. He never said a word as we slowly walked past, but he watched us the whole time. Not by finest moment...


That made me chuckle lol


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

I have a few.

Once when I was 8 I was riding my pony (Pepper) in the 4th of July parade and there were some kids in my class the "cool" kids on the side of the road watching. So I wanted to impress them and ride by all confident and cool...well, as cool as one can be on a pudgy Shetland. Right when we were in front of them Pepper spooked and reared and bucked. I stayed on but I was so flustered that I certainly was NOT cool. I impressed them but not in the way I had intended.

The second time wasn't really me, but my mom. She and I were out on the trails with some other people. They had all voted that I lead the ride. To get to the trails from the camp site though you have to go around a gate and between the gate and a rotten stump. So Sonny (my horse) of course spooks at the stump even though we ride there all the time and he whirls around and goes and hides behind the other horses 'cause he's a big baby like that. My mom, on her horse (an old bomb proof gelding) jokes and says, "Watch how a real rider and horse does it, girly." And her horse promptly spooks at the stump and lunges sideways. We all laughed 'cause she had just made this big show about being a "real rider and horse" lol.


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

This didn't happen to me it happened to my sister,
Well she was riding our pony Lady in front of Mum,Dad Auntys and Uncles,She was cantering fast across the paddock when she lost her balance and upright on her feet.
It was hilarious to watch.

This did happen to me,
I was riding on the rode when a ute came around the corner and politely slow down so they wouldn't scare my pony Lucky the driver waved as they went past I nodded my thanks and just as they were right beside me Lucky squealed a loud horrible squeal and lashed out at their ute I yelled out sorry and kept riding and when I got to my house and found out my dad had been watching me.


----------



## TownesThatBigChestnut (Sep 8, 2013)

I did the upside down saddle trick just a couple months ago.

It was my first time trail riding with a lady at my barn. She was polite about it "ohhhh, it happens to everybody" but she must think I'm a complete idiot and probably wished she hadn't committed to go with me lol.

The best part is when I tried to right the saddle, it was too heavy. I struggled and pulled, but I just couldnt hold it and get it back up. I had to finally let it go PLOP, right onto the ground.

She just stood there looking politely amused.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

The most embarrassing moment I can think of was not me, but my mom. She was dismounting her horse after taking a western lesson. She leaned to far forward on dismount and caught her shirt and bra on the horn. I heard her yell and looked over to see my mom hanging a few inches off the ground, by her bra, with her boob hanging out for all to see. We were all in tears laughing! We had to bring a mounting block to her so she could lift herself up and free herself. It's lucky the horse she was riding was unphased by the whole ordeal.

I also had two embarrassing dismounts. One, was when I dismounted my mom's 14.3 hand gypsy gelding. I'm used to my 17 hand shire cross so the ground came up quicker than I though it would. I landed very awkwardly, lost my balance and stumbled backward. I landed on my butt. My riding instructor just laughed at me.

The second embarrassing dismount happened after a bad lesson where a small child in one of the houses behind the riding arena at the boarding stable we used to board at spooked my horse while I was dismounting. She then proceeded to spook every time I dismounted for the next few lessons. My riding instructor tried to hold her for me while I dismounted once, to keep her from spooking. Well, it didn't work. Ursula spooked anyways. I fell, halfway through my dismount, and my riding instructor was yanked right off her feet, and when she fell, she landed on top of me! It was literally a pile up! Luckily, Ursula got over that, and she's fine to dismount now. lol.

On all occasions there were lessons going on and plenty of spectators to laugh at our ungraceful maneuvers.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I was riding my friend's appy gelding in an Australian saddle, when I went to dismount my breeches got caught on the horn and ripped straight up the crotch ): 
At least my undies weren't too colorful! Hahah

One time I was standing with the pony, who is totally a jerk, and I was explaning to a non-horsey friend how many naughty things he does. I was sitting on the edge the water tub, and I swear, as soon as I said "Right, Little Babe, you're bad?" He nudged me and I fell right in. He promptly took off and hid in the barn to eat all my supplements!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

My brothers pony used to be a bit like that, you wanted to catch her she would run away then stop until you could almost touch her then as soon as she saw your hand move she would take off to the other end of the paddock!

I used to boast that I was the only one who could catch her which was true when I was on my own but when someone was watching me I never could.


----------



## NMdressage (Sep 13, 2012)

One of my most embarrassing moments happened when a fellow boarder asked if I wanted to hop on her horse bareback for a bit (who is bombproof and used for the mounted search and rescue). I agreed and took the horse over to the mounting block and hopped on, only he stepped off before I was ready which threw me off balance. When the horse realized I had lost my balance he took off and then I really lost my balance and ended up falling off. The horse then proceeded to run through the barn and be a complete maniac. Next thing I know my BO walks over and says "maybe you shouldn't ride Walker anymore." Definitely a blow to my ego and years later it is STILL brought up that I fell off the safest horse at the barn!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Years ago a bunch of us were going to a week long trail ride/camp out. My mare was lame and a friend offered to take an extra horse of his so that I could still go. I decided to give myself a little extra grooming time so I got her out of the stall and was trying to tie her to the trailer. Man, was she buddy sour and just throwing a fit. I grabbed her halter to try to keep her from rearing and since I'm 5'2" and at the time maybe weighed about 110 lbs., I wasn't much of a deterrent. Next thing I know I'm up in the air and everyone comes running around the trailer. They'd seen my legs flapping over the top of the trailer and I got made fun of all week because I didn't know when to let go. LOL 

A few years ago I was showing off a horse I was training for myself and I hopped on him bareback/bridleless so they could see how well he was doing. I wasn't hanging on even with my legs because we were just walking around and the gelding's younger brother came up and rammed into his behind. He popped up in the rear as a warning to the upstart and off I came and hit my forehead on a rock. Blood was pouring down my face and the couple were horrified. I sure felt like a fool on that one. Probably my most embarrassing moment.


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

*Spelling errors*



Clydesdales said:


> This didn't happen to me it happened to my sister,
> Well she was riding our pony Lady in front of Mum,Dad Auntys and Uncles,She was cantering fast across the paddock when she lost her balance and upright on her feet.
> It was hilarious to watch.
> 
> ...



Sorry just read over my posts and saw my spelling mistakes and words I forgot, when my sister lost her balance she fell off onto her feet and she thought she was really cool, second I meant the ute slowed down.
Think that's better


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

When I was little our farrier asked what the parts of the horses hoof was, I said I don't know, but he said that I must know something about them, I thought of what to say then I pointed to the white part and said that's the toes, he started laughing at me and said WRONG what else do you know? I pointed to the most obvious thing on the hoof and said that's a frog and the round hard bit is the hoof thinking that will show him. He once again started laughing and showed me the bulb, hoof wall.
After explaining what they were he told me to study and he will test me next time.
It was very humiliating because my dad and sister were both there.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Clydesdales said:


> Poor you it was funny though
> 
> I was getting the cows in on our first pony Lady and there were people watching these people were the sort who thought knew EVERYTHING about horses just because I knew more and I thought this will be my moment of glory I kicked Lady into a canter and thought I would cut the corners really sharply and the cows went through a fence and up into another paddock no matter how I tried I couldn't stop them so Dad had to get on the dirt bike to get ahead of them yelling at me to go back to the dairy. When I got back to dairy the girls were laughing their heads off.


Ooooh, very embarrassing!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

One time I was taking out a trail ride at my barn, I thought I would be cool and not wear a helmet as well as take my mare western. (Rules used to be tou could ride western with no helmet) 
I was using my instructor's saddle and apprently my girth had broken a few minutes after I had gotten on. 
After we walked down the steep hill and were half way up the next, the little boy behind me said "hey miss. You're dragging something on your left side!" 
I lean over to the left and look down. I see the girth and then feel the saddle start to slip. My mare, being not so levelheaded back then, decided to jump forward which caused my to totally fall off with the saddle. She stopped as soon as I hit the ground though (good girl) 
She's about 15.3 hh so I couldn't get on her bareback very easily, I ended up using a stump and continuing bareback.
Once we were down in the ring (we include mini lessons in our trail rides) I had to get off and trot around with my mare in hand. That was embarrassing, I'm a big girl. Hahah

I felt like such a doof not noticing my saddle had broken, falling off, not being able to get on, or even trot on my horse. Hahah
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

Love all the story's and I have plenty more to come!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Well, I had been offered a horse to go high country mustering on with my shepherd mates. Unfortunately it was that time of the month for me  however, being a low land dairy farmer I reeeeaaallly wanted to go mustering and show these beef and sheep farmers that not all dairy cockies are pansies.
So we had a wonderful ride, mustered some incredibly stupid sheep, took the nags to the river and generally had an awesome time. Took us about six hours. Six hours sitting in a stock saddle, hot day, wrong time of the month to be doing such a thing...
Get to the shearing shed, dismount...try to dismount...oh no :shock:
My breeches were stuck to the saddle :shock::shock::shock:
I made my excuses, took my mount around the back where no one could see me and extracted myself from the saddle. Ruined my breeches :-( had to wrap my jacket around my waist and hope it covered everything up, and then scrubbed that saddle within an inch of its life.
Luckily no one noticed....I didn't stay to help with shearing and that was put down to me being a dairy pansy :wink:


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

I was saddling up to go get the cows in and I thought I might use our swinging fender stock saddle, but I didn't know how to do up the girth so I wrapped it up and tied it in a knot then stood back to admire my work when my auntie walked up behind me and asked what I was doing I pretended not to hear her and tried to mount but ended up on the ground with the saddle under the horse.
My auntie laughed and showed me how to do it up properly.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I've had a loose girth embarrassing moment too!

A couple of years ago I was helping out at pony club and they asked if I could go to Jamboree to make a team of four associate riders, and they gave me a horse to take too, but I had to bring my own saddle. Anyway, this horse was a hand smaller than mine and the first time I was riding him was the team of four parade thing. Put my saddle on and did the girth up the tightest it could go and of course it was too loose but only by a little, but it was the only one I could find because, even though I asked around, everyone was riding and were kind of like - make do we'll deal with it later. Anyway got on (with someone holding saddle) and off I went and everything was okay. I was balanced enough to be okay but then I got shoved in the middle of the four. 

Of course associates have been doing teams of fours for years so we really shove right up into each other. Cantering along and every stride the horse on the left rams my leg and my saddle slips right, then the horse on the right rams my leg and my saddle slips left. That was okay until the one on my right peeled out a bit and I got rammed on the left and my saddle went too far over, my horse stopped dead from the canter and I just tipped off. During parade. In front of the entire zone area. In front of the entire grandstand. Completely blowing the team event. I just about died of embarrassment. I felt so bad.


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

I think that's the most embarrassing one so far.!


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

This happened recently, I was riding with my sister and I was pretending to be a beginner who thought they knew how to ride because they had one riding lesson, and I went cantering up the lane and I was bouncing around when my horse suddenly stopped but I thought he was turning and flung out of the saddle and landed onto a nice green patch of grass.
My sister cantered up laughing her head off and said I looked like a dummy flinging in the air.
on the bright side it was a nice comfortable landing.


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Okay, I love telling this story.

When I moved to AZ, I began leasing a trail horse from a farrier who was a friend-of-a-friend. His name was Nick, his lovely wife was Lisa, and occasionally they'd come out on the trails with me. Well one day I returned from a trail with Nick and while he went up to the house, I cooled out my mare in the arena. I finally dismounted and was about to let myself down when the middle of my bra got caught on the saddle horn. I let go too soon-- I was left HANGING there off the side of this mare by my bra (I'm only 5'1"...)! At first I was in too much shock to do anything, and finally I started trying to pull myself up when RIIIIIP. My bra literally rips in half, my feet hit the ground and I hear Nick coming down the steps from the house asking me if I want a bottle of water. In what was possibly a faster-than-light reaction, I pulled my bra out through my sleeve (which was an inconspicuous shade of neon green), balled it up in my hands and crossed my arms, and let him know that I was fine. Thank GOD he went back up to the house and I about died of laughter.


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

Any more stories ?
I'll put more up soon as well just got to choose which one:lol:


:lol:


----------



## aLwAyS eQuEsTrIaN (Oct 31, 2013)

My pony bombed off once, at a gymkhana, and I was screaming my head off, or everyone to see!! Everyone just stopped and stared at me!! Then I fell off and lay wailing on the ground.  I was such a baby


----------



## Barrix (Oct 30, 2013)

kiltsrhott said:


> The most embarrassing moment I can think of was not me, but my mom. She was dismounting her horse after taking a western lesson. She leaned to far forward on dismount and caught her shirt and bra on the horn. I heard her yell and looked over to see my mom hanging a few inches off the ground, by her bra, with her boob hanging out for all to see. We were all in tears laughing! We had to bring a mounting block to her so she could lift herself up and free herself. It's lucky the horse she was riding was unphased by the whole ordeal.


Oh, lord, I would have died from embarrassment if I was in that situation. Unfortunately, that wasn't enough to keep me from bursting into laughter as I read about your mother's incident, which made my boyfriend check on me.


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

When i was about 9 or 10 my auntie was going to get my sister started in Campdrafting and me who thought I knew everything about it went around telling everyone that I doing draftingcamp not realizing my mistake eventually I was told what it was called and what it was it was so embarrassing that didn't mention subject for a long time.

(Sadly my aunties horse had to be put down before we had a chance to start)


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Haha...all good stories.

I was on a week long riding adventure in the smokies w friends/family. One day it rained a cold rain _all_ day long, and the trails were narrow w steep drop offs -so it was "single file" and b/c of the rain I, and everyone else, mostly looked downward. Unbeknownst to me, the grain in the grain sack I had tied to the back of my saddle had all slowly shifted - oat by oat - to one side. The lopsided weight distribution and the "wet" caused my saddle to start slowly slipping to one side. Well, I "felt it", looked up and for some odd reason looking up at the trees gave me the distinct sensation that I and my horse were slipping off the edge of the mountain. So I started yelling, "help, we're falling!". It is hard to hear in rain w slickers on, but someone finally heard me and everyone stopped _just in time_ to witness the final rapid phase of my saddle slipping to a nearly belly under position with me still in it. But, for a split second there I was relieved to realize that it had all been an optical illusion, my horse and I weren't really sliding into the abyss, just me.  I was teased about that for _years._


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

This happened a couple of days ago...
Well I've been teaching my horse to bow and I was in the paddock one evening getting him to bow and my grandpa walked over to the fence and yelled out " Did you make your horse fall". 
Me... " No he's bowing".
Grandpa..." well you must of pushed him to far".
I tried to explain but he couldn't hear me and walked off. The next day I was over at the dairy and both my grandparents were there asking me why I made my horse fall over, I explained what I was doing and I think they thought I was strange.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

So many moments that have been enough to make the devil blush!

I had bought a young horse from Ireland and he went down with strangles so was turned out in a field and forgotten about for the summer. He had only been ridden a couple of times before I had bought him. 
Towards the end of the summer I had another horse go lame a few days before a major show. Unless a got a vet certificate for her then I would forfeit the entries but I could substitute another horse. I decided to see how the young horse would be so brought him in from the field, lunged him and rode him for three days and then decided to take him to the show.
He did look the part as he was a big well built horse, lovely free stride to him and although very unfit and green I thought I could pull it off in the ring and get a place.
He was very green with the other horses but did nothing untoward and in the initial line up we were in third place. 
Now, showing in the UK is very different to the US, we have to do an individual show and we have to take the saddles off the horses and run them up for the judges. They are also ridden by the judge.
Kara did a good show for one so green, he also went well for the riding judge. A friend came in and took his saddle off and when my turn I led him out and stood him up for the judge. I then turned him and walked him away, turned and trotted him back, aiming straight for the judge so she could see his action.
Now, I knew the judge would move to the side so she could see his action at the trot from behind. Unfortunately Kara didn't know she was going to move and dropped, behind me rather than trample the judge, so he thought, and as he did he caught the toe of his hoof on my spur tripping me. This naturally sent me flat on my face startling him. I held the reins as he dragged me through at least two of the biggest cow pats in the arena. 
I held on and he stopped. I regained my feet and looked to see all the cow poop dripping off my jacket. I was smothered in the stuff from by hat to my jacket, luckily my breeches were not so bad.
I could pictured myself and managed to get the word ”Yukky!" Before collapsing with laughter. I removed my jacket and ran him up for the judge and went back to line. Friends watching were doubled over but did bring me in another jacket and hat so I finished the class. 
I was most surprised to be called in as winner of the class. The judge had really liked him and enjoyed the ride he had given.

One thing I have learned is that animals, and children can be great levellers. The best way to bypass any bloopers is to be able to genuinely laugh at yourself.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

Years ago, me, my 3 girls, and my boyfriend, all went to look at a horse. The lady didn't have a saddle, so the kids all rode bareback. Then they insisted I try her out as well. I'm short, so my boyfriend had to give me a boost up. Well, he gave me a little too much of a boost, and I landed on the other side HARD!!! Everyone laughed, because it was funny, except my 4 year old, who cried her eyes out.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

At the same show ground as above though a different show, I was asked to ride a horse in a jumping class. This horse had problems, he was nappy, mean and had a really dirty stop. 
I had never sat on this horse before and the moment I did he started to try things on. We had a come to Jesus meeting in a quiet part of the field whereby his attitude was 'if I cannot nap then I shall run away' that never worked either. 
By the time I got him into the ring he was going forward at my legs and not hooking off. I had to ride him every inch of the course and managed to get him round with one knockdown,. I had worked hard than him and going into the last which was directly to the collecting ring, I slightly relaxed thinking I had got him round.
The stride was good but, he stopped dead at the very last moment. Having always believed in the old saying 'throw your heart over the fence and the horse will follow' I went over his head performing a perfect handstand on the top rail. I was balanced there trying to decide which side to come down, if I came take off side then I might get tangled in his reins which I was still holding, if I went landing then he might pull me back through the fence. I decided to come down his side and as I did so he pulled back and I lost balance and fell into the wing. Unfortunately, I never landed on the ground because I was caught by the seat of my breeches on the jump cup.

I have a wonderful set of friends because they were all just stood around laughing.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I was helping out at one of the big Hunts when most of the staff had been taken ill with the flu. 

One of th Masters had bought a horse very cheaply and I was told to bring it out to see what it was like with hounds.

Horse was a nice looking liver chestnut gelding, he went well of a bit strong. 
Hounds were running hard and as we charged through a farmyard so this horse slipped and we both went down sideways straight into the midden heap. 
Soft if smelly landing!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I was sixteen and went to look at and ride a horse we were considering buying. I had owned two other horses prior to her, and I considered myself a very good rider. This mare was a TB cross, 16.2h tall, with jumping and trail experience, but hadn't been ridden much for a year. They had also just pulled her 4 month old foal from her.

I didn't have a saddle and the owner's 17" roper was way too big for me, so I just decided to try her bareback. We rode around the arena a bit getting to know one another, then I took her over a couple of the lower (2' or so) jumps, just because they were set up. 

I was rapidly falling in love with her and decided I'd try her over a higher jump of about 4'. About the time we should have set for the jump, her foal cried out from the pasture beside the arena. The mare proved she could jump well. She shifted left and went over the 6' tall pole holding the rail, then over the 6' arena fence. 

I went over the 4' pole.


----------



## Paradise (Jun 28, 2012)

I know I'm not the only person who's ripped the crotch of my pants mounting. 

And we've all had the good old "bra hooked on the saddle horn" gag...amIright?


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Years ago I was working the sales and was leading up a yearling colt amongst others. He was a nicely bred individual so he kept me quite busy. Take him out, walk and trot up, stand nicely, put away and repeat. One perspective buyer decided he wanted to see the colt trot up on the grassy hill outside. I knew who the person was, and he is a big name bloodstock agent so was in no position to argue the fact that it was lashing out of the heavens and there were only about 10 lots to go. 

Off I went to the grassy hill, up and down a few times. Next thing he spooks on our way down the hill, barging into me and I proceed to slide down the hill, on my butt, with my once clean light blue jeans before I could get my feet under me again to calm him. I recovered my composure and finished showing him to the gentleman. Had time to get him back to the stall for a quick once over before heading into the sales viewing ring with my fabulously muddy backside.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Paradise said:


> I know I'm not the only person who's ripped the crotch of my pants mounting.
> 
> And we've all had the good old "bra hooked on the saddle horn" gag...amIright?


:rofl: Not anymore! Now I ride in yoga pants, jeggings, and other stretchy more comfortable material. But yes, and I think I have hooked my bra on a saddle horn before, just once  :lol:


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

I was taking to these people once..who were into pony club and show jumping...anyway it was before I knew what a unmounted saddle meant...i was telling them how my horse has a sensitive back, and I said because the saddle was I unmounted and didn't sit high enough off his spin he got really sore.
They were polite and didn't laugh or anything..which actually made it worse...and one of them said.."unmounted means the saddle is without stirrups, you must be talking about the gullet" I went extremely red and kinda just stared at them..I was so embarrassed I could have died right there.

Three years later we can laugh at it...


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Foxhunter said:


> So many moments that have been enough to make the devil blush!
> 
> I had bought a young horse from Ireland and he went down with strangles so was turned out in a field and forgotten about for the summer. He had only been ridden a couple of times before I had bought him.
> Towards the end of the summer I had another horse go lame a few days before a major show. Unless a got a vet certificate for her then I would forfeit the entries but I could substitute another horse. I decided to see how the young horse would be so brought him in from the field, lunged him and rode him for three days and then decided to take him to the show.
> ...


:rofl: That's great! Something I really respect about you Europeans is having the guts to just take a horse, some you've never ridden before or just a few times, and just take them to a show. You don't worry about everything.... for me showing has been huge worry and one big question mark :lol: granted, part of that is due to the lack of my own exposure to competition, but still, you guys are so brave! You just go and have fun doing it!


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

I started jumping on my mare, Midnight. I was doing pretty good and she was taking the jumps pretty confidently..We were jumping about 2 feet so I thought I should show off to my parents....well...they come out and watch. We are going towards the jump, about to take off, and for the first time in forever, Midnight swerves! I stayed on but still embarrassing. The next time, she just runs right through it *face palm* haha, next time she jumps and I do my little victory yell and my parents look up from watching my little brother and go, "Sorry, what?" To this day, they have only seen me jump a couple times...


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

There were a group of us riding (back when I was a kid) around Lake Arrowhead. I was riding bareback, as I almost always did. There's a little inlet near a wild apple orchard, and we all decided to swim across it instead of walking around. 

We head across the water, and one by one the horse start swimming across. My horse gets to the deeper water and sort of rears and walks a few steps deeper. Then she drops her front end down and completely submerges, rears again and spins toward shore. Somehow I managed to stay on the slippery freaked out horse as she lunged back toward shore. We tried again, same thing. By now, all of my friends are on the other shore, laughing. I had to ride around the inlet to join up with them.

I think I owned the only horse that cannot swim and doesn't even float!!


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

When I was fourteen I was jumping my mare out the front of our house and the neighbours opposite were outside watching so, as a typical fourteen year old, I got a bit arrogant and started showing off. Pushed her too fast, she lost her balance and stumbled forward on landing, sending me into a literal somersault over her head. 
I hadn't exactly had a growth spurt back then so was too short to mount from the ground and had to do the walk of shame back to the mounting block up the other end of the yard. Learned my lesson though: don't show off!!!


----------

